# Could a rowing machine help shoulder/back pain?



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I have chronic shoulder, back, neck pain. I'm not exactly sure what the cause is. Other pain therapies say that blood flow to the painful area brings nutrients and healing, such as trigger point therapy or an inversion table. It seems logical that cardio exercise would increase blood-flow throughout the body and a rowing machine could especially work those shoulder muscles. Anyone want to weigh in on this hypothesis?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

It depends what is wrong with your back. I have similar problems. In my case it was poor posture. Really bad posture infact. Some of my vertebra are jammed together and it is quite painful trying to move them. Too much sitting infront of TV and computer, and bad exercise habits. Working only the muscles at the front and not stretching them. A rowing machine would be useful in correcting this but not if you are in a bad stated. Some yoga/pilates will help and doing back ups and back flys, and lots of stretching.

This type of thing









Once you have made improvements then start using a rowing machine...


----------

